# workflow performance is full of lags



## bola_dor (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi,
I tried use a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 with Lr mobile and have really poor performance when working with several pictures.
I use synchronized pictures from desktop collections so I have to start Lr mobile some time in advance to let it sync, a Lr service to do this without intervention would be a good thing.
then once I see the collection with photos I open it but some times I have to wait for the picture to open (not synced yet?) and ALWAYS have to wait about 30 " to the tools to be usable, not greyed out.. and is really annoying. 

I use a D90 12MP and a D7200 24MP both being the same, I it is supposed Lr Mo is using previews not the actual pictures.

the same was addressed here ( http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...d-3-ready-for-real-work&highlight=performance ) with an iPAD with no satisfactory answer (I did my search) . I guess some kind of prefetching previews is not working well. Note 4 is 3gb ram so if this is not enough the which device will?..
Note 4 has a ridiculously high resolution Quad HD 2560x1440 pixel display so I thought may be previews were too big to, but then  I saw ipad having thje same problem,, this solved the OS as part of the issue too.

I am usually over Wifi networks of good quality...

Any work arround about this ? because it renders Lr mobile unusable in a workflow... and I am paying for it :crazy:


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a Note3 phone, Verizon, with Lollipop version of Android.  Within just a few seconds of logging into LR mobile, I can click on a gallery, select a picture and then click on the tools and have them working.  I also have a Samsung Tab Pro 10.1 and it is faster.  Virtually no lag before the tools respond when I select a picture. 

So I don't see the slowness you are seeing.  Both were working on wifi connection that is very fast.  200 MB down and 20 up.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 11, 2015)

I may be way off the mark here ...... I have no knowledge of LR mobile

LR 5 had/have numerous dramas with speed or more correctly slowest/dying. For me it's (still) lens correction and keywording or maybe a combo of both that can kill the computer :(.

Please; lets not get off topic and start a LR5 drama thread here .


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi bola_dor, welcome to the forum.

Have you enabled the collection for offline editing? That downloads the full-size Smart Preview to the iDevice, so once downloaded you should find the speed improves.....but if it's still sluggish it might be the device itself that's the problem.


----------

